# love my new wire slicer!!!!



## heartsong (Jun 2, 2009)

SOAPMAKER MAN has come out with an adjustable single slice soap cutter, that if the house caught fire, it would be the first thing i'd grab before running out!

just sliced 3 - 18" gelled logs and 2 - 3" round soap logs in a few minutes!  nice clean sharp edges. it also has a wire tightness adjuster when the wire stretches. 

it is a very good design and well made.

i think the price is quite reasonable and you can adjust it to any thickness of soap.  you have to be patient since he gets busy and each one is hand made.  the 5 weeks wait was worth it!

i am a happy camper !   

you might like to check this out:

http://www.togsoapmolds.etsy.com


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 2, 2009)

Woo-hoo!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok, I have to ask... I was hoping to come across a definiton eventually and I even googled it to no avail.  What is "T-O-G"?


----------



## heartsong (Jun 2, 2009)

ilovedoxies said:
			
		

> Ok, I have to ask... I was hoping to come across a definiton eventually and I even googled it to no avail.  What is "T-O-G"?



the old goat, i believe.


----------



## topcat (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep - his company is The Old Goat soap co :wink:


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jun 2, 2009)

How cute, thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

I am glad you like it heartsong .Sounds great.


----------

